# Cabinet mounting brackets



## Designer1 (5 Mar 2021)

Hi

Got a kitchen job coming up with some new cabinets, will be hiring a kitchen fitter to fit the cabinets for me on my behalf, does anyone have any advice on what mounting brackets to use? I've been swaying more towards the Hafele hidden brackets as they're hidden and look to be very strong with the dowels that go into the side of the cabinet. I've narrowed it down to 3 different ones, anyone had any experience with these? Would appreciate it if anyone has any information regarding the different types. I'm swaying towards the one shown on the cabinet in the picture as this has a backing plate that goes up to the top of the cabinet making for an easier installation to the cabinet. Is there a massive difference between the types of backing plate? E.g. the bracket with a shorter backing plate. There is a picture of the Hafele Spider type that isn`t handed and has dowels on both sides, I am trying to avoid this type as it looks over complicated compared to the other, handed versions.





The Hafele with short backing plate (Art. no. 290.03.936)




The Hafele with the longer backing plate that I intend to use (Art. no. 290.03.938)




The Spider bracket type (Art. no. 290.36.910)





Cheers


----------



## Cabinetman (5 Mar 2021)

All the kitchen cabinets I’ve ever fitted came with their own adjustable brackets, I’m sure the guy that’s fitting them will be more than capable of sticking some boxes on the wall and getting them level. You might just ask him when he last tested his spirit level though. Ian


----------



## Designer1 (16 Mar 2021)

Just seen this,

Awesome cheers


----------

